# please help any advice wold be appreciated



## babybiggles (May 1, 2006)

hello lovlies i have been quite quiet recently bad time of year for me but i really could do with advice when i last went to fertility clinic they finially put me on waiting list for bourn hall and adenbrooks for ivf after i lost two stone in weight so that was monumental after 3 years of fighting but i have also got 3 more months of clomid but i have a dilema i asked if they would scan me to see the state of my overies as i have had so much pain with my pcos and they said no there was no funding for that i am in constant pain all the time i am worried coz i lost the weight but it seems to have made my pcos worse i dont know whether to go back on the 500mg of metaformin as i used to take it 3 times a day but i had severe diareah and had to stop it my consultant said dont bother with its a waste of time but no one has even told me what its suppose to do is it better to take it or not bother when i took it i didnt seem to have all the period pains associated with pcos all month i want to make an informed decision. should i push for a scan with addenbrookes as hinchinbrooke dont do it when you take clomid they just tell you your blood test results on day 21 which to be honest means nothing to me. i also tried to empower myself with a book on pcos called the ultimate pcos handbook lose weight, boost fertility, clear skin and restore self esteem  written bty collette harris and therea cheung and i feel so scared it was supposed to help but its made me so stressed as its made me realise how very serious it is and i am so stressed to the eyeballs with it i am frightened i stand no chance with ivf as my stress levels are so high i am so worried i am premenopausal with why my periods are getting worse and the fact that my diet is so useless even through i lost weight with weightwatchers i dont understand the gi diet and i know i need to be doing that instead but my diet is so wrong so much sugar i just want to know what i can do to help myself i am trying to look at deep breathing exercises hoping that will help

please any advice what would you do am on day 33 with all the period pains in the world but no period just turn up and let me start with the clomid


love lisa


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there Lisa + big 's to you,

im sorry i dont know much about PCOS + PCO so cant really advise you on that but maybe you could ask on the thread dedicated to that so will leave the link for you 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

they maybe able to give you more advice with the Met ?? to,

sorry i couldnt have been more help hun i hope you find some answers, maybe a discussion with your GP may help to see what he thinks about you continuing with the clomid

xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Lisa

Cant really advise, but can tell you that I am (apparently) at the acute end of PCOS scale and have been taking Metformin on and off for a couple of years as I was advised by my Gyne it was the best thing for my condition, plus it helps with regulating blood sugar (therefore helping with diet & cravings).
It did do horrid things to my digestive system, and its not the most pleasant thing to take - I can only tolerate 2 tablets (1000mg) a day, but it did help.

Maybe speak to your doctor about why it wont be any good to you - ask why you took it before if it wont help now....  I also paid privately for my first ultrasound to assess my PCOS as the waiting time was took long, think it cost about £150, might be more now and I live in the cheaper north, but I decided it was worth it to find out what was going on.

   
Rach


----------

